

App gold rush is over - tschellenbach
http://www.plattysoft.com/2013/05/09/app-gold-rush-the-gold-is-almost-over/

======
tschellenbach
i think the app store as a distribution mechanism just doesn't scale to the
current number of apps. on the web we've seen the same with yahoo, dmoz etc.
there is still a lot of potential in mobile app development. in fact i think
it's in the early days and the big hits are yet to come. only over the past
year or so is smartphone penetration really starting to pick up. the
difference with the beginning is that you no longer can rely on the app store
to drive traffic though. a few seconds ago · Like

------
ziko
I disagree.

iOS (number of users) - rising Android (number of users) - rising

That are the only two things you need to know - you have a terribly large
market.

You can't make a living with a sh*t app anymore. No, people won't buy just any
app just because it's .99 in the store.

But with the right approach and the right idea (and naturally, good
execution), the outcome (revenue) will be at least the same as if you launched
that same app some time ago.

I'll even go as far that good apps sell better today than a year or two back.

